# Which stain to use for fence?



## jetrep (Aug 9, 2009)

I will be staining my cedar (I believe) fence in the near future using a Wagner Paint Crew Pro (price is too good to pass up). I have pressure washed the entire fence, as well as sprayed it with jomax mildew cleaner/killer.

I am ready to begin staining but cannot decide which stain to use. I would like to match the color of the neighbors fence (see pictures). The neighbors used Cabot semi-transparent oil stain (walnut brown). I like the look but don't like the idea of the semi-transparent only lasting a couple years.

I originally intended to use Pittsburgh Ultra Advanced solid oil stain. I am confused by the fact that they offer a longer warranty on their water based oil product (I'm not worried about warranty but I find it curious that they suggest that it will last longer than oil). The other product I am considering is the Cabot semi-solid product.

Goals: spray only one coat. Make project as simple as possible (there is quite a bit of fence!). Get long life out of finish

Here are a couple pictures of the fence:

http://www.john.developer10.com/pics/fence1.jpg
http://www.john.developer10.com/pics/fence2.jpg

Any input you may have is appreciated!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.
__________________


----------

